# Installing GCC for FreeBSD 11



## Peter Groves (Sep 15, 2016)

I’m working for a company involved in software development on existing Intel projects, for FreeBSD 8.4 and 10.2.  We’re now moving to FreeBSD 11, which I've just installed on a CRB and built our driver successfully. I’ve also installed a number of dependencies e.g. python, gmake and am now trying to install gcc – for 10.2 we used gcc49 as follows:

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/gcc49
make config-recursive
make install clean
```
I get the following error however when trying this for FreeBSD 11:

```
/usr/ports/lang/gcc49 # make install clean
===>  gcc49-4.9.4.s20160608 is only for amd64 armv6 armv6hf i386 powerpc
powerpc64 sparc64, while you are running x86.

*** Error code 1
```
It would seem from the above that I have installed FreeBSD 11 for an x86 device. My colleague assures me that he downloaded the version for an amd64 device.

```
uname -a
FreeBSD wgclpixa00XXXXXX 11.0-BETA4 FreeBSD 11.0-BETA4 #0 r303759: Fri Aug  5 02:26:47 UTC 2016 root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```

Would you kindly advise what I might be doing wrong?  Is this likely to be a hardware issue or is this an issue between FreeBSD 11 and gcc.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2016)

Update your ports tree, s20160608 is old.


----------



## Peter Groves (Sep 16, 2016)

I've managed to resolve the issue. The problem was an environment variable I had set to 'x86' for one of the builds.  I'm also told that on 11 one can just use the pre-built packages rather than building one's own from source by doing 'pkg install gcc49'  (This doesn't work on 8.4, but should work on 10.x and newer.)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2016)

Peter Groves said:


> This doesn't work on 8.4


It used to work but doesn't anymore because FreeBSD 8 is end-of-life.


----------

